# Panel Interlock Kit



## Thedailyb (Feb 23, 2019)

Hello,

I recently had an interlock kit installed (by an electrician licensed in Michigan) on the main electrical panel in my home.  I am using a 7000 watt portable generator which has a floating neutral (per the instruction manual).

It is my understanding that the generator is grounded through the home’s ground and I am safe AS-IS.

(The instruction manual state you must always ground this generator and implies that you do so with a grounding rod connected to the grounding nut on the generator.  But I think I’m good because I’m grounded via the panel to the home’s ground.)

Am I safe?  We’re expecting a big storm tomorrow and wanted to run through the process beforehand and got stuck on this issue.  I was seeing a variety of opinions on other forums but this seemed the most trustworthy to ask,  I left a voicemail with the electrician but have not heard back yet.  Thanks!


----------



## cda (Feb 23, 2019)

Welcome 

I am not an electrician but with limited knowledge 

Generator should have its own ground and hopefully it is outside, so simple fix

Also, grounded to the house system


I would have the electrician test each of these grounds   


Not sure why a floating neutral, but that term means something else to me, possibly.

It is the weekend, so you may not get other replies till Monday


----------



## cda (Feb 23, 2019)

One explanation 

https://www.electricgeneratorsdirec...ipping-a-Generator-With-a-Bonded-Neutral.html


----------



## Thedailyb (Feb 24, 2019)

cda said:


> One explanation
> 
> https://www.electricgeneratorsdirec...ipping-a-Generator-With-a-Bonded-Neutral.html



Thanks.  If my generator is tied into a breaker on my panel, should I assume that it is connected to the existing panel neutral?  That’s what I am thinking since the electrician pulled a local permit but not sure...  (I am in Michigan).


----------



## chris kennedy (Feb 24, 2019)

Welcome to the forum.
Hows the weather? No snow expected here in Miami today.

I'm an electrician and if your guy used a 4 wire cord you have no worries.


----------



## jar546 (Feb 24, 2019)

chris kennedy said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> Hows the weather? No snow expected here in Miami today.
> 
> I'm an electrician and if your guy used a 4 wire cord you have no worries.



Or Chris plays one on TV


----------



## chris kennedy (Feb 24, 2019)

jar546 said:


> Or Chris plays one on TV



Really?

Gotta bust my chops on Sunday too


----------



## Thedailyb (Feb 24, 2019)

Thanks, Chris.  I appreciate the help!

The weather is getting nasty.  The weathermen are calling this storm a “cyclone bomb”., a term I had neved heard before.  60 mph winds, about 30 degrees out with lots of snow....  yuck!

I attached a picture of the wire used, am I good?


----------



## Thedailyb (Feb 24, 2019)

Looks like the pic didnt work out.  The cord is orange and is labeled 10/3.

(Encore Wire Corp 10/3 W/G Type NM-B 600V (UL))


----------



## chris kennedy (Feb 24, 2019)

That’s “Romex”
Right number of conductors but wrong cable for the application 
It will work but should have used a 10/4 SO type cable
This passed inspection?


----------



## Thedailyb (Feb 24, 2019)

chris kennedy said:


> That’s “Romex”
> Right number of conductors but wrong cable for the application
> It will work but should have used a 10/4 SO type cable
> This passed inspection?



Yes, but I had a bunch of work done at same time so I am not sure how much attention inspector paid to this aspect...

Is this not safe then?  Should I be getting him back here to fix?  Do I need to separately ground the generator them? Thanks!


----------



## Thedailyb (Feb 24, 2019)

Actually, I might be mistaken about this.  I had the electrician connect a 220 hot tub plug at the same time and its possible this cable is the one for that.  There is also a really large cable down there that is labeled:

General cable S Stabiloy (R) AA-8030  AL Type SE Cable Style R XHHW-2 600V 3 CDRS 2 AWG (33.6 mm2) 1 CDR 4 AWG (21.2 mm2)


----------



## chris kennedy (Feb 24, 2019)

SE is service entrance cable.

You can't post pics of the generator cable and inlet box?


----------



## Thedailyb (Feb 24, 2019)

Ill try again...  After a closer look, the orange cable is definitely the one that goes to the generator plug.

https://drive.google.com/drive/mobile/folders/0B0l9A0W0sc7zaERnMUVyTGdETUU?sort=13&direction=a


----------



## Thedailyb (Feb 24, 2019)

I appreciate your patience with me...


----------



## jar546 (Feb 24, 2019)

NM cable outside is wrong, even if in conduit outside.


----------



## chris kennedy (Feb 24, 2019)

In the 5th pic there is an image of the right cord. Do you have that? if so your golden.

Good luck, stay warm.


----------



## cda (Feb 24, 2019)

Thedailyb said:


> Thanks, Chris.  I appreciate the help!
> 
> The weather is getting nasty.  The weathermen are calling this storm a “cyclone bomb”., a term I had neved heard before.  60 mph winds, about 30 degrees out with lots of snow....  yuck!
> 
> I attached a picture of the wire used, am I good?




You have to be a paid supporting to easily post pictures

Otherwise you have to make a link and post the link


----------



## cda (Feb 24, 2019)

By chance did anyone draw some electrical plans for this??

If so what do they show

If so were they submitted to the city???


----------



## Thedailyb (Feb 24, 2019)

I know the township came over and placed sticker on the panel I had installed in polebuilding.  Not sure about the process the electrician followed except for that.  My contract stated he was responsible for getting permit.  I did check the state website to verify he had master electrician and electrical contractor licenses.


----------



## Thedailyb (Feb 24, 2019)

chris kennedy said:


> In the 5th pic there is an image of the right cord. Do you have that? if so your golden.
> 
> Good luck, stay warm.



I added a couple pictures.  The orange cable is definitely the one that goes to the generator inlet.  The black cable goes to a box on the near the back of house and then goes to pole building 100 amp sub panel.  The grey cable goes to an outlet for hot tub.


----------



## chris kennedy (Feb 24, 2019)

From what I see your good to go. Where is the generator placed while running?


----------



## Thedailyb (Feb 24, 2019)

chris kennedy said:


> From what I see your good to go. Where is the generator placed while running?



I have it on a concrete patio that is under a deck.  I have it about 10 to 15 feet from home.


----------



## Thedailyb (Feb 24, 2019)

Regarding your comment about the fifth picture and the right cord, are you referring to the Reliance one that I took a pcture or the box?  Yes, I have that one.

Also, someonehad mentioned a potential problem with code for the NM-B cable going outside in conduit to the inlet.  Should I be worried about that?


----------



## chris kennedy (Feb 24, 2019)

If it goes directly into the back of the inlet box and is not exposed to outside elements it’s fine.
That poster thought it was being used from genny to inlet.


----------



## Thedailyb (Feb 24, 2019)

chris kennedy said:


> If it goes directly into the back of the inlet box and is not exposed to outside elements it’s fine.
> That poster thought it was being used from genny to inlet.



Cool.  The NM-B cable goes from main panel inside home to inlet box and has conduit around from a foot inside home to inlet box which is approximately 6 feet from home.


----------



## chris kennedy (Feb 24, 2019)

Thedailyb said:


> Cool.  The NM-B cable goes from main panel inside home to inlet box and has conduit around from a foot inside home to inlet box which is approximately 6 feet from home.



Then your electrician made a minor mistake. NEC (National Electrical Code) 334.12(B)(4) states type NM shall not be used in wet locations. NEC 300.5(B) states that underground raceways shall be considered a wet location. 300.9 states that outdoor above grade raceways shall be considered a wet location.

Your electrician should have transitioned to THHN-THWN2 conductors before going outside.

Your current install will work fine if you need to use it for this storm, but I would get your guy back to correct it.


----------



## Thedailyb (Feb 24, 2019)

Thanks for the help!  I will contact him to see about getting that corrected.


----------



## cda (Feb 24, 2019)

I take it gasoline ??

Is the exhaust where it will not accumulate under the deck 
Or 
With a wind, blow into the house ??


----------



## Thedailyb (Feb 24, 2019)

cda said:


> I take it gasoline ??
> 
> Is the exhaust where it will not accumulate under the deck
> Or
> With a wind, blow into the house ??


It runs off gas, I set it so exhaust faces away from house.  I have Carbon monoxide detectors in home.


----------



## Thedailyb (Feb 24, 2019)

Also, deck is about 8 feet above and is not very big.


----------



## chris kennedy (Feb 24, 2019)

Thedailyb said:


> Thanks for the help!



My pleasure. If you have any questions about any aspect of construction, stay away from the DIYer sites. Come to the forum full of building code officials, registered design professionals and licensed contractors.


----------



## chris kennedy (Feb 24, 2019)

And again, best of luck to you, hope this storm isn't what the media is making it out to be.

Where are you?


----------



## ICE (Feb 24, 2019)

The generator is 10 to 15 feet from the house under a patio cover that is “not very big”. That’s not a risk worth taking.


----------



## Thedailyb (Feb 24, 2019)

chris kennedy said:


> My pleasure. If you have any questions about any aspect of construction, stay away from the DIYer sites. Come to the forum full of building code officials, registered design professionals and licensed contractors.



Thanks for all the help.  I was seeing quite a bit of disagreement on these issues on the DIY sites and ended up here for the same logic you mentioned.


----------



## cda (Feb 24, 2019)

By chance did anyone draw some electrical plans for this??

If so what do they show


----------



## Thedailyb (Feb 24, 2019)

ICE said:


> The generator is 10 to 15 feet from the house under a patio cover that is “not very big”. That’s not a risk worth taking.



Should I push the generator out a little further?  Maybe not under the deck when it runs?  

Was trying to keep it out of the snow and or rain.


----------



## ICE (Feb 24, 2019)

I don’t know if it’s listed for outdoors exposed to the elements. Either way I understand the desire to protect it, but under an attached patio cover creates a risk of carbon monoxide poisoning.  Then there’s a fire potential. Think of it this way, would you be comfortable if a Volkswagen was sitting there....with the engine running.

The manufacturer should have directions regarding this.  As an inspector I would reject the setup.  I can’t think of a code violation other than not following the manufacturer’s installation instructions. 

I am never the last word on anything so it may be just fine.  Kinda deadly....but just fine.


----------



## cda (Feb 24, 2019)

Thedailyb said:


> Should I push the generator out a little further?  Maybe not under the deck when it runs?
> 
> Was trying to keep it out of the snow and or rain.




Either that or depending on what the exhaust pipe looks like
Hose clamp a flex or solid pipe to it 
To get it out from under the patio


----------



## cda (Feb 24, 2019)

https://generatorgrid.com/blog/exhaust-extension/


https://www.amazon.com/slp/exhaust-system-for-generators/88tje6mgacmc8vj


----------

